# Skunk Red Hair



## Capt. Trips (Apr 21, 2008)

This is my Skunk Red Hair at 9 wks. I was going to chop it this weekend but I had to work so it's getting an extra week to live. It's gotten real top heavy in the last 3 wks. I'm retieing it every day to keep the buds off the walls. The first pic shows the buds leaning, the 2nd is my main bud. It's about 6" long by 3" wide with a little white top. The last is a bud I cut yesterday. It's 5" long and 1.5" wide. Weighed 9g still wet, so I hope it doesn't drop below 3-4g.


----------



## Pothead420 (Apr 21, 2008)

:aok::joint::bongin:nice buds


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 21, 2008)

^What he said.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 21, 2008)

*Very nice Capt. :aok:  Looks like she will give ya a nice yield. :hubba:  Who cares about yield though as long as it's FREE.  *


----------



## smokybear (Apr 21, 2008)

TBG said it. Free weed is great weed my friend. Nice work. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Capt. Trips (May 5, 2008)

Here's what's left of my plant and the bigger buds. I left the smaller buds on and will cut them off in a day or two. I have 6 buds that are dry(2nd pic) and the rest were just cut today. The dried have a faint smell of a watermelon Jolly Rancher, but not much of a flavor on the hit, maybe that will change after being cured. So far my wet weight minus the little buds is 381g. I think thats pretty good since I lost 5 or 6 tops do to heat early on. The high is pretty good, energetic for the 1st hour then mellows out to a nice stoned. I'll post a final dry weight and a smoke report after its cured.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 5, 2008)

*CONGRATS on the harvest Capt. :aok: Very nice bud shots also.  *


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 5, 2008)

congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## massproducer (May 5, 2008)

looks great, K+


----------



## littlenode (May 5, 2008)

nice pull capt.....

Smoke on....


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (May 6, 2008)

mmmmmmm those look really good!


----------



## captainbh420 (Nov 12, 2008)

everything is better when its free, well put


----------

